# Deer in my back yard



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i was taking out the garbage and noticed deer tracks in the snow and noticed
deer tracks i live in colerain twps too bad i can't hunt in my back yard


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe If You Cant I Can.......


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably just Reindeer Tracks....you do beleive in Santa don't you?


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

this was after christmas i do believe in santa


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was at my daughters in Loveland last night and saw 5 does in her backyard.

She says she sees them all the time, does and fawns, along with a big Buck every once in awhile.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

There was a very nice buck right along Wooster Rd. in Barberton one day last week. On the old PPG plant property across from the ballfields. He was feeding away along with a doe pretty oblivious to traffic that was stopped 50 ft from him.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

My fiance's parents live down by the cleves/north bend area and in their backyard is a funnel and I've seen at least 5 bucks come through there before that were easily 140 class bucks. Also seen one piebald that was pretty cool but it was a doe but still neat to see. Just neat to see these good bucks in the suburbs lol.


----------

